# صلاة



## linda danyal (9 مارس 2009)

قال المسيح انا هو الطريق والحق والاخلاص

الى كل من يخاف النوم في الليل هذه الصلاه اقدمها لكل من يزور المنتديات والاعضاء    ايها الرب الذي لاينام في يديك استودع روحي في هذه  اليله فاحفضني من افات الاعداء المنضوره وغير المنضوره وارسل ملاك الامن والسلام ليحرسني من اهوال الليل ومخاوفه  وابعد عني الاشباح المخيفه والاحلام الباطله والتخيلات الرديئه واشرق في ذهني نورك البهي بينما قد ادركتني الضلمات الطبيعيه واهلني ان اسبح اسمك القدوس مع ملائكتك الذين لايفترقون عن تسبيحك الى ابد الابدين امين


----------



## Gondy maghol (9 مارس 2009)

_*اشكرك على هذه الصلاة الجميلة
ربنا يباركك :36_22_25:*_​


----------



## go love (10 مارس 2009)

*طيب واللي مش بيخاف النوم بالليل 
ممكن اصليها برضو
مرسي لتعب محبتك ربنا يعطيك  أجر تعبك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 مارس 2009)

> ايها الرب الذي لاينام في يديك استودع روحي في هذه اليله فاحفضني من افات الاعداء المنضوره وغير المنضوره وارسل ملاك الامن والسلام ليحرسني من اهوال الليل ومخاوفه وابعد عني الاشباح المخيفه والاحلام الباطله والتخيلات الرديئه واشرق في ذهني نورك البهي بينما قد ادركتني الضلمات الطبيعيه واهلني ان اسبح اسمك القدوس مع ملائكتك الذين لايفترقون عن تسبيحك الى ابد الابدين امين


 
بجد صلاة جميلة انا كل ليلة كمان اصليها 
مرسي محبة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

صلاة جميلة

ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على الصلاة الحلوة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## linda danyal (23 نوفمبر 2009)

صلات الى كل من في الضيق                                                 اتوسل اليك يارب مدبر الاكوان كما يشاء يامن تمتحن عبيدك بل محن والشدائد امنحني صبرا جميلا على هذه  الشده واحفض لي بصبري اجرا جميلا ولتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذالك على الارض ولتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2009)

امين
ميرررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكـــــــــــــرا

جــــدا


أمين أمين

الرب يسوع معااكم​


----------



## linda danyal (11 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاه الى كل بيت                                       يارب الهي القدوس اعطي السلام والطمئنينه لاهل هذا البيت                              احفضهم في الدخول والخروج  في القيام والصعود املاء مخازنهم يارب ببركاتك اكثر واثمر                            في زرعهم وحصادهم املئهم يالهي   بالبركه والنعمه احفضهم من كل شر  ومن شبر الشر                          نجهم يالهي من الامراض والاوجاع والمخاطر عوضهم ياالهي تعب محبتك بلخير والنعمه                        والبركه احفضنا يالهي دائما واجعلنا مستحقين ان نقول لك بلشكر ياابانا الذي في السماوات ......


----------



## linda danyal (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: صلاة   لكل بيت*



linda danyal قال:


> صلاه الى كل بيت                                       يارب الهي القدوس اعطي السلام والطمئنينه لاهل هذا البيت                              احفضهم في الدخول والخروج  في القيام والصعود املاء مخازنهم يارب ببركاتك اكثر واثمر                            في زرعهم وحصادهم املئهم يالهي   بالبركه والنعمه احفضهم من كل شر  ومن شبر الشر                          نجهم يالهي من الامراض والاوجاع والمخاطر عوضهم ياالهي تعب محبتك بلخير والنعمه                        والبركه احفضنا يالهي دائما واجعلنا مستحقين ان نقول لك بلشكر ياابانا الذي في السماوات....


----------



## linda danyal (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الله محبه لايوجد شي اقوى من المحبه لان المحبه كالصخره لاتقوه عليها الدهور


----------



## linda danyal (8 يناير 2010)

من انا يارب لتذكرني من انا لترعاني من انا لتحبني فانا لاستحق ان تهتم بي


----------



## linda danyal (8 يناير 2010)

فعل الندامه ياالهي الرحوم الغفور اني اعترف امامك بخطاياي بكل تواضع وندامه فغفر لي وسامحني يابي الحنون واني اعدك بان لا ارجع مره اخره الى الخطيئه امين


----------



## linda danyal (8 يناير 2010)

صلاه فعل الندامه





linda danyal قال:


> فعل الندامه ياالهي الرحوم الغفور اني اعترف امامك بخطاياي بكل تواضع وندامه فغفر لي وسامحني يابي الحنون واني اعدك بان لا ارجع مره اخره الى الخطيئه امين


----------



## نهايه دانيال (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يااختي العزيزه على هذه الصلوات وربنا يبارك عائلتك المؤمنه


----------



## linda danyal (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا شعرت بتعب و ارهاق و عدم الأمل ،
الـرب يعلم كم انت تتعب و تحاول

اذا ظللت تبكـى لمـدة طويلـة و قلبـك لايزال مجروح ،
الرب يعد دمـوعك المتساقطة

اذا كنت تنتظـر شىء مـا يحـدث فى حيـاتك و لكن الوقـت و الـزمن يمـر ،
الـرب سيظـل مرافق لك على الدوام

عندمـا تشعـر بالـوحـدة و جميـع اصـدقائـك مشغوليـن عنك و لو حتى بمكالمـة تليفـون واحـدة ،
الـرب دائمـــا معـك

عنـدما تعتقـد انـك حـاولت الكثيــر و لا تعـرف مـاذا تفعـل أكثـر من هـذا ،
الـرب لدية الاجـابات عن كـل أسئلتـك

عنـدمـا تشعـر بتعقــد الآمـور حـولك و تشعـر بالاحبـاط ،
الـرب هـو راحتـك

عنـدمـا تـرى مقـدار ضئيـل جدا من الأمـل ،
الـرب يهمس لك و يرشـدك

عنـدما تسيـر الأمور على ما يـرام و تـرغب فى ان تمجـدة ،
الرب ينعـم عليـك بالبـركة و النعمـة

عنـدما تشعـر بجمال الأشيـاء من حـولك و تبـدأ فى التـأمـل و التعجـب ،
الـرب يبتسـم لك

عنـدمـا يكـون لـك هـدف تـرغب فى الوصـول اليـة ،
الـرب يفتـح عينـاك و ينـادى عليك

تـذكــر اينمــا كنــت و اينمـا ستكـون ،
الــرب يعـــرف

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## linda danyal (15 أكتوبر 2010)

إليك أيها المتألم ابعث برسالتي هذه ، يا من يقول لك الناس أين إلهك ؟ يا من بكيت في الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع وليس لك مُعزّ ، يا من كل أصحابك غدروا بك ، صاروا لك أعداء . إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحسرات قلبك صعدت إلى السماء . يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعتَ في مصيدة الأشرار .

أرسل لك هذه الرسالة لكي أخبرك بأنّ الرب يقول لك : ( أنا امسح دموعك ) ، سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك . نعم بيده المثقوبة والحنونة يأتي إليك يسوع ليقول لك أنا امسح دموعك . لأني بكيت من أجلك .

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم ، أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك .
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستتعزى وتفرح . سأجعلك تنسى الماضي وسأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ، نعم أنا إله التعويضات .

سأعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته ، سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه ، سأعوضك عن الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين الكثيرين . سأجعلك تعبر وادي البكاء ليصير ينبوع من الفرح . وسأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك.
نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر
الحزن ، تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
، تعال لكي أستبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ فكرك وقلبك ، تعال لكي أضع في فمك الترنيم والفرح ،
فكل من يأتي إليّ باكياً ومتألماً امسح دموعه .

ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما
بدموعها ،ولكني محوت كل خطاياها وذهبت بسلام .

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياك كثيرة ، لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك فوق الصليب

، لا تخف لأني فديتك دعوتك باسمك ( يا ………… ) أنت لي ، أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الأبدية ، لأن دمي المسفوك فوق الصليب يطهر من كل خطية ، أنت عزيز في عينيّ، أريدك أن تشعر بالأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأني قريب منك .
لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد
وضُعت في المذود . أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي ؟ اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً ( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك ) .


تعال لتعرفني باني المحب الألزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن ، أنا اسمع صراخك ، أنا اسمع صلاتك
تعال يا ابني ، تعالي يا بنتي
يلا مستنين ايه
تعالوا نقولوا فى صوت واحد

كل حياتي صارت ملكك
وحدك يا يـسوع الحبيب
أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
أنت وحدك ترفع حزنـي
أنت وحدك تشفي جروحي
أنت وحدك تمسح كل دموعي
أنت وحدك تطهر قلبــي

حزنك يتحول إلى فرح –بكاءك يتحول إلى تهليل- عندما تثق إن يسوع يحبك ومات لأجلك لكي يعطيك السعادة الحقيقية – تعَرّف به الآن ليغمرك بفرح مجيد يفوق الوصف

عندما تبكى بشدة ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ان الله يعد دموعك
دمعة دمعة ويعمل كل شىء لخيرك


----------



## linda danyal (5 فبراير 2013)

كلمات إلى حبيبي يسوع.     يايسوع ارحمني لاني خاطئ


----------

